# An historic Texas Rangers Colt Super .38..



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This Colt was shipped to a hardware store in El Paso, Texas in January 1932 for a Texas Ranger named Ralph Rohatch... I bought this pistol off a table at a small gun show in Custer, WA. I request a letter from Colt on all pre-war Super .38s as many were carried by various LEOs.

I have requested the file and photos of Ranger Rohatch from the Texas State Archives and the Texas Ranger Museum.... Below is the letter I received from Colt..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty kewl!!! :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It's amazing how you come up with these great old guns and then research the history of them. Thank you Mr.Holbrook for sharing history with us. I enjoy all your post. Baldy


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As a former history major I must say, COOL! It makes it mean all that much more.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Totally awesome!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> It's amazing how you come up with these great old guns and then research the history of them. Thank you Mr.Holbrook for sharing history with us. I enjoy all your post. Baldy


+1

Thank you very much for your posts!!!


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful firearm, great letter, fantastic bit of history. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

The guy bought 2!!!!
Somebody has the other.

AFS


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You sure have some beautiful and rare guns John. Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

That is awesome. I love 1911's in 38super. Too have one with that kind of history is only a dream. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice pistol indeed


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

I received a photo of Texas Ranger Ralph Rohatch from the Texas State Archives, and I am still waiting for the bio info to come from the Ranger Museum..


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, was the vendor aware of any history behind the old pistol? Or was it just some old 1911 on his/her table? How much did it cost you?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Just out of curiousity, was the vendor aware of any history behind the old pistol? Or was it just some old 1911 on his/her table? How much did it cost you?


Yes, I am curious too...


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Actually, I bought it off a table at a small gun show in Custer, WA. The seller is a friend of mine, and I have known him for years. His father is a local gunsmith and has done much work for me.. 

Several people looked at the Colt before I got to it. He was asking $2,500.00 for it, and he sold it to me for $2,250.00, which I thought was a fair price. I was fully prepared to pay the asking price. Once I had it in my hand, I was NOT going to let it go!!!!!

BTW, he has another pre war Super .38 and I am trying to buy it!!!!!! 

Heh, Heh!!!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Wow! And I'm sure getting the history and documents to support it just adds a whole lot more value to the pistol. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

There is a great lesson in this thread! I bought this historically important Colt off a table at a small gun show in Custer, WA. Many people walked right by it before I got to it. I heard one "expert" say that it had to much "wear".. He was looking for pristine examples.

I want the ones that show honest usage because they have a story to tell. Many pre-war Colt Super .38s were carried by LEOs of various federal, state and local agencys. So, every example I acquire, deserves a letter from Colts.

As an example, I bought #533 years ago, and got a letter. It was shipped to the Los Angeles Hardware Co. in 1929 for a gentleman from Butte, Montana. I contacted the Montana Historical Society and lo and behold the owner was notorious as the owner of the largest brothel and bar in Butte during the 1920s and 30s. The Colt had been carried and probably used, as Butte was a wild and wooley frontier mining town during the 20s and 30s.

BOY, IF IT COULD JUST TALK!!!!! My kinda pistola!!!!!!!

This is the right stock of Rohatch's Colt. It has the wear pattern of a pistol that has been carried. Note the small scratches on the front grip, again sure signs of a gun that has been carried by a right handed person in a holster. So who would be carrying a Colt Super .38? A law enforcement officer!!!!


----------

